# How I cured "Green Gungus" Ellobiopsidae Neocaridina Parasite



## Watermeloon (Mar 13, 2018)

CURING "GREEN FUNGUS" ELLOBIOPSIDAE
Neocaridina Parasite


Hi there, shrimp people!

I recently came across my first ever neocaridina shrimp with yellow/lime/green fungus. I had never even heard of it or seen it before but kept thinking to myself... those were some strange looking eggs. I had just picked up my first batch of 8 red cherry shrimp after being out of the hobby for a year.

You see, my cherry shrimp was heavily infested with Ellobiopsidae- and not a very berried female as the store staff informed me. They had told me I was getting a berried female, so I happily grabbed the bag and went my merry way home. My female cherry had unfortunately been in the tank about a week before staring at her peculiar eggs bothered me enough to look up, 'weird fuzzy eggs' to see what the deal was. From there, I immediately separated her into her own tub. This parasite could potentially infect and kill all my shrimp.

Over the course of just a week, I attempted to treat her and now the parasite is gone. Luckily, none of my other shrimp ever became infected.​
SETUP

Put shrimp in a separate tub from other shrimp immediately.
You only need around 1-2 gallons
Put in home comforts (javamoss, small bit of almond leaf, cholla wood if avail, tiny bit of food)
AIRSTONE I would say is a must

PROCESS

Take a small glass. Fill with a measurement of 2 cups of either tank water or dechlorinated tap water
Add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt. This can technically be any salt...but aquarium salt is what most people will argue to use.
Stir the salt like your life depends on it, until it is completely dissolved
Get your little shrimp in the net and keep them in there, dip the net into the salt-dip glass
Salt-dip for 4 minutes. During this time I dump my hospital tub and fill it with fresh water. You don't need to do this on the initial salt-dip because you would have just set the hospital tank up.
Repeat the salt-dip every 2 days (some will say every day, I gave my shrimp a good break).
NOTE: Sometimes she would be swimming around like mad, other times she didn't move. Don't be alarmed if either occurs. It's a different environment.

EXTRA NOTES

Change the hospital tank water completely during each salt-dip.
Shrimp was salt-dipped a total of 4 times
I did not have the tub hooked up to any sort of filter. Only a small airstone.
Even after your cherry looks clear, I'd wait an additional week as I did just to make sure that fungus is gone.
Of course, this doesn't guarantee your shrimp won't die. Things happen but I can report that this worked for me.
Hoping this helps anyone else who is worried or looking for a solution.

*Pics for comparison (also hosted on Imgur):*
https://imgur.com/gallery/eDY6p


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

The parasite can be "hidden" for 3-6 months or more, so right now there's no guarantee that you've removed the parasite from your colony. With any luck, you have.


----------

